
Ask HN: Salary Expectation for Junior Developer - sujinthan
How do you answer this question if you are a junior developer, with no work experience just side projects?
======
snap12789
Find companies you want to work for, then look on glassdoor for salaries.

Location + tech stack determine your salary and there is no single answer. If
you find comparative salaries to your skill set you can pretty much ask for
that, refuse to go lower and get the salary you want.

------
angersock
Look at your market, maybe off of angel-list, go off of that.

In the Midwest (at least Houston), about 50k starting is reasonable until you
prove your value, including insurance.

Naturally, you should seek to increase this number soonest.

